# would the svs elevation speakers be a good match



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

i have just bought a denon x6200w amp with a roger sound labs cg24 5.2 speaker package with 2extra cg4 speakers to make it 7.2

with i will connect the 2 main front and centre to a emotiva xpa3 amp using blue jeans cables i will use a panasonic ub900ebk 4k player

my question is you have just realeased the prime elevation speakers i need 4 atmos height speakers would the svs prime elevation speakers be a good match for the roger sound labs speakers would they integrate well blend in well with the rest of the package thanks


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

It is not critical that height immersion speakers voicing be matched to the mains. I say, go for it!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

